# Trött på gentoo

## moltas

Hej

Tack för all hjälp jag fått, gentoo är inte för personer som jag, som inte kan stava till sit eget namn(hoplöst ordblind) man blir behandlad som en idiot på forumet. vi har kört en sever på slack sedan 1995, jag och min kompis har använt redhat sedan många år. det är jag som hakar pågentoo, han tycker att det tar för lång tid, därför fixade jag en hd fix färdig med gentoo som han bara daskade in och fixade till. 

ni får förlåta, jag måsta bara ut trycka min .... .

Jag läste fräck post: jag gjorde en 1/3 install, jag kunde inte se att gentoo var snabbare eller var mer stabil än om jag körde en install efter handboken.

Bertil

----------

## alu

Du har rätt, stage1 är inte så himla mycket snabbare än stage3. Men om du nu inte vill vänta så mycket, ta en titt på kororaa?

http://www.kororaa.org

----------

## rndusr

Jag förstår inte själva problemet faktiskt. Du vill gå över till Gentoo från Slackware/RedHat, men det vill inte din kompis?

Inte illa menat, men det är inte alls tydligt vad du undrar/tycker, och jag förstår om folk blir irriterade av det och inte tar dina inlägg på allvar.

----------

## colofsson

 *alu wrote:*   

> Du har rätt, stage1 är inte så himla mycket snabbare än stage3. Men om du nu inte vill vänta så mycket, ta en titt på kororaa?
> 
> http://www.kororaa.org

 

Tack för tipset om Kororaa, det kan nog hjälpa en del av mina kompisar som inte vill/har tid med att konfigurera

ett eget Gentoo system. Det tar ju en stund att installera Gentoo om man ska ha GUI och sånt, men det är väl

värt varenda minut det tar...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kallamej

Vill man komma igång snabbt är GLI ett alternativ, men har man inte tid med att sätta upp ens en maskin på det gamla hederliga sättet, finns det en viss risk för att man inte har tid att underhålla den heller. Kororaa är dessutom åt det experimentella hållet.

----------

## moltas

Hej

Jag ber om ursäkt för denna post.

Bertil

----------

